

Every VC admits there’s too much seed investing. Still, it surged in Q1 - atestu
http://pandodaily.com/2013/04/10/every-vc-admits-theres-too-much-seed-investing-still-it-surged-in-the-first-quarter/

======
maxbrown
Interesting... what in the market makes it so that VCs can agree this is a
problem but keep perpetuating it?

Efficient or inefficient, there must be some market force at play here.

Is it that that's where the largest amount of fund-seeking companies are at -
seed stage - and so money is being put into that stage because the deals are
there and then it's already committed so more companies seek it and around and
around?

